
Show HN: FormulaDesk Navigator - garethhayter
https://www.formuladesk.com/formuladesk-navigator
======
garethhayter
Hi. I'm the creator of FormulaDesk Navigator. Please let me know what you
think - good or bad - and fire away with questions or suggestions.

Gareth.

